# Weed Eater Featherlite fuel line replacement



## Harvey Graham (May 18, 2010)

I replaced my fuel line on my Weed Eater Featherlite and now can't get it to start. when I took it apart the line broke into several pieces so I may not have gotten it back together correctly. There are 2 lines one a little bigger then the other. One has the fuel pickup/filter in it and there is a second little piece that a hose attaches to each end of it. It may be a one way value not sure. Don't know if it goes on the same line with the fuel pickup or on the other line. Any ideas? thanks Bill


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The line with the weighted fuel filter goes to the inlet on the carburetor and should be the smaller of the two lines, the larger one is the return line from the primer to the fuel tank.


----------

